# 100.5 degrees + 60% humidity for 21 days=



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Baby chicks! I set my first incubator load for 2010 yesterday. I cannot wait to see the hatch.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I like chicks .. blondes, brunettes, redheads .. :woohoo:


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

We're planning to build a coop and get some chicks this spring! Hope it goes well with the garden we're planning on.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I like chicks .. blondes, brunettes, redheads .. :woohoo:


Thanks for the smile ... 

SnakeDoc - Let the count down ... start :woohoo: What kind are you hatching out?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

CHICKENS!!! :ignore:


----------

